# Pressure issue on one zone



## zuburg (Aug 10, 2020)

When I had my irrigation system installed years ago, I had them stub an extra zone in my shrub beds in case I wanted to add additional sprinklers in the future.

I just finished a complete replacement of my 38 year old shrubs. I tied into the stubbed zone with six Hunter MP Rotator heads, and planted a total of 53 shrubs and plants (16 in the back yard (not part of the new sprinkler zone)

My problem is I only have 25 psi pressure at the heads (I have 3 PRS30 and 3 PRS40 bodies to achieve the desired radius). I checked the valve and noticed what looks like a filter. I suspect this filter also has a 25 psi pressure regulator (see pictures). Is there a way to tell for sure? Based on the pictures, what is the easiest way to eliminate the pressure regulator? As you can see in the pictures, this "professionally" installed system looks a little sloppy and things are tight in this valve box.


----------



## zuburg (Aug 10, 2020)

I've figured out the problem. I dug out some of the mud and found a pressure regulator after the filter. I think the installer thought I was going to use drip irrigation for the shrub bed (maybe I should have?).

So to fix the problem I think I need to cut the pipe after the pressure regulator and remove the regulator. Is there any reason to leave the Y-Filter or should I remove it too?


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

You actually have the PCZ-101-25 and everything is working properly.
https://www.hunterindustries.com/sites/default/files/CA-Cutsheet-PCZ-and-ACZ-US.pdf. 
As can be seen below, the pressure regulator is right under they strainer. Are you sure you don't just want to do the drip irrigation? You get more control with the lower pressure and lower flow rates, but the valve still has a 0.5 GPM minimum flow rate, so keep that in mind. And yes, I'd keep the filter in there unless you are cutting it close on pressure to the MPs.


----------



## zuburg (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm using Hunter MP Rotator nozzles which put out low volume very slowly and I only have about 40 psi water pressure. I was able to cut out the strainer and regulator to connect this zone like all my other zones, which none of have the strainer or regulator.

Thanks for responding


----------

